# Two Things



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

- The Kings have new jerseys this year which they unvailed at media day.

-At the Jim Rome Tour Stop, Mike Bibby said that the Kings would win 70 games.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Can you get us some pictures of the new uniforms?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't wait to see how their New Uni's look. It didn't look bad last year at all and I'm also curious to see if they can win up to 70 games, like Bibby stated and let's not forget...
they are the NBA'S GREATEST EVER, your's truely.....Mr. Maloof  


If anybody can post up pics of the new uni's, that would be cool


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

i saw it on the news and haven't been able to find them anywhere


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> i saw it on the news and haven't been able to find them anywhere


Not even on their team-site??


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Here you go - - from a kings fan forum*









Kind of Grainy 









Pollard's New Look


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)




----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks very clean and simple compared to last years. It looks cool though :yes:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Here you go - - from a kings fan forum*



> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...huh...  ... :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here you go - - from a kings fan forum*



> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh...huh...  ... :laugh:



I hope he wears those on the court


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He needs to quit hittin' the pipe...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Here you go - - from a kings fan forum*



> Pollard's New Look


He doesn't Look CLEAN AND SIMPLE!!
What's up with those Burns on the side....Where's ELVIS NOW??


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is another odd picture from the same fan forum (KingsFans.com) of Gerald Wallace


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, Halloween came a month early this year...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Here is another odd picture from the same fan forum (KingsFans.com) of Gerald Wallace


Damn....first you have Elvis, now BatMan is in the house??
That picture of Wallace is too funny :laugh: :laugh:


----------

